# what is your normal driving oil temperature?



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

The other day as I was driving home, the car over heat while sitting in traffic. Funny thing was that my coolant temperature gauge didn't go over a line over the half of the temperature gauge, but I noticed my oil temp was creeping up and it hit 280°F then the coolant distributor flange exploded letting all the coolant out. I replaced the coolant distributor flange and filled out the system with g12. I let it warm up and I noticed that the fans would not kick in, and the A/C wasn't working either. Yes, I found a blown fuse on top on my battery. I replaced the 30amp fuse for the fans and they came back to life; however they wouldn't kick in when reaching "normal" coolant and oil temp. After a short drive, oil temp would still hit over 220°F on a 60°F temperature weather. My thoughts were that either my thermostat switch wasn't working properly to tell my fans to come on and cool things down or thermostat was stuck closed which it wouldn't let the coolant to recirculate. I replaced both, then again I put it back together and took it for a drive. This time, I was able to drive further without my oil temp gauge trying to go crazy high but on my way back to base, it was near to 230°F +- again. If I would turn the A/C or heater on, it would instantly hit the 250°F+- and I also noticed A/C wasn't working again. Outside temp was about 57°F, if that helps. 

I can't figure out what's wrong with my coolant system. I know water pump is not the issue since it is fairly new, less than 4K miles on it, and I have checked it when I was replacing the thermostat. I'm ordering a new CTS in case the one I have is not doing a proper reading. The only thing I can think about is a broken radiator which I doubt, I don't have any coolant leak or smell of it. 

By the way, no cel or codes stored in my ecu.
Car has a 50 trim kit and running with eurodyne 630cc tune.

Any advise? 

Do I need an oil cooler?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Oil cooler temp when 100f+ outside is 180f max and 170f avg, and 150f avg with my new hybrid pan install last month. Before oil cooler I was seeing 200-215f cruising. gt3076r'd. I would pull the thermo flange and check the water pump anyhow just to be safe.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Oil cooler temp when 100f+ outside is 180f max and 170f avg, and 150f avg with my new hybrid pan install last month. Before oil cooler I was seeing 200-215f cruising. gt3076r'd. I would pull the thermo flange and check the water pump anyhow just to be safe.


Wait are you telling me that my stock oil pan could be making a huge difference on the oil temperature? or that you have an aftermarket oil cooler? If so what brand or setup do you have?

I did check the water pump when I was replacing the thermostat and I didn't find any play nor broken parts since it is a metal unit. I have also been told that if the hose on top of your coolant reservoir is pumping water, means that your water pump is working.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I have a Euro Sport Accessories oil cooler kit. 

I first had my oil gauge installed on the stock pan with 200-215 temps
then oil cooler 180 temps
the hybrid oil pan 145-155 avg temps. I thought at first no way the pan could do all this, so i ground the pan just to make sure, and it was still reading the same (sensor in oil pan drain location). Also installed the same setup with new south gauges in a buddies care with the same parts, same readings. we have the same setup beside gauges and he has IE street strip cams.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I have a Euro Sport Accessories oil cooler kit.
> 
> I first had my oil gauge installed on the stock pan with 200-215 temps
> then oil cooler 180 temps
> the hybrid oil pan 145-155 avg temps. I thought at first no way the pan could do all this, so i ground the pan just to make sure, and it was still reading the same (sensor in oil pan drain location). Also installed the same setup with new south gauges in a buddies care with the same parts, same readings. we have the same setup beside gauges and he has IE street strip cams.


Oh I see, I have mine hooked up to the oil filter housing. 
Do you have a pic of how you mounted your oil cooler core?
I've been having trouble with low oil pressure but I have never realized my oil temps were too high which obviously decrease your oil pressure.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Man sounds like quite the problem.

Check:
Coolant to Water ratio
Air in the Coolant system
Coolant Flange Temp Sensor
If your oil is not circulating properly (oil pump)

I run a 13 row external oil cooler without the OEM cooler. Highway temp avg 170-180, 160-170 if it is raining. Stop and Go is about 202-204. This is in San Francisco. My core is in front of the Condenser.









I use to run it in the fender. I would see temps as high as 220.









These readings were all taken off the Oil Filter Housing from the fitting this left of the turbo feed. (OEM just has a allen cap threaded in)









GL finding the culprit


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

woodywoods86 said:


> Man sounds like quite the problem.
> 
> Check:
> Coolant to Water ratio *I have quiet 3 liters of g12 and almost a 1/2 of water*
> ...




Are you running a side mount intercooler or do you have a fmic along with the oil cooler core in the front?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

**** I used to see 240* on my old 16v.....and that was before the turbo.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> **** I used to see 240* on my old 16v.....and that was before the turbo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


 I've noticed that a 220°F I get about 15psi of oil pressure on idle and at 180-200°F It is near to 30psi of oil pressure which it is right according to the bentley.


Does anyone knows if you can log the oil temperature with vag-com tool or maestro?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

sponcar said:


> Are you running a side mount intercooler or do you have a fmic along with the oil cooler core in the front?


I am running a SMIC.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

as I've been checking what could be my options for better airflow, I was wondering if these oil coolers are rated by the power the engine is making because I'm sure I could fit a 3" wide by 2" thick oil cooler behind my grill but I am afraid it is too small for what I need it for?


----------



## Zowexx (Sep 23, 2013)

The middle bolt (that u screw the oil filter to) what measurments ? m20 x 1.5 ?


----------

